# hgh opening and storage??



## Teded408 (Mar 25, 2019)

How do I open this.. I don't want to break it so i figured i would ask someone first..


----------



## domestic-supply (Mar 30, 2019)

Looks like Pfizer Genotropin from Russia
You need to mix it powder with water. Dont shake while mixing.
I have same batch  its going to expire by end of this month.
Actually these cartridges designed for Genotropin pens


----------



## domestic-supply (Oct 7, 2019)

Check out this video:


----------

